# DO you need a title for a trailer in OH?



## JMA (Apr 14, 2008)

I bought a boat the other day and the guy had a title for the boat and motor but no title or paperwork on the trailer. Not even a plate on the trailer. How do I go about getting a title for the trailer? Or do i even need one?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

no title needed.you do need a weigh slip to get tags,if you don't have registration from previous owner.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

JMA said:


> I bought a boat the other day and the guy had a title for the boat and motor but no title or paperwork on the trailer. *Not even a plate on the trailer. * How do I go about getting a title for the trailer? Or do i even need one?


Check with the local registrar first, but unless you have a manufacturers ID plate with the info on it, you have to get the trailer weighed. It's a PITA!


----------

